# Hi Everyone!



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello to everyone.
I have been visiting this forum for a couple of weeks and decided to join. This past Halloween was the first time I put something together myself and I really enjoyed the reaction of my neighbors almost as much as the built itself. Christmas use to be my main holiday for decorating the home but I know find myself just sketching ideas and looking for inspiration for next Halloween. I'm officially hooked .


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Jack


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome! Once you start doing this, it'll become an addiction.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome - and what Bio ^ said.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

Bienvenidos..... or Biochemists, as my autocorrect prefers..


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you for the welcome. Looking forward to being a part of the forum. Definitely a lot of info to create a great haunt for next Halloween.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Jack Mac said:


> Thank you for the welcome. Looking forward to being a part of the forum. Definitely a lot of info to create a great haunt for next Halloween.


:jol:Welcome Jack! My advice to you is jump in with both feet! And don't be shy about posting pictures of your decorations, Halloween or Christmas. Just think, a whole year to plan!! What wonderful things will you come up with? We are all 'dying' to see!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I'm glad we hooked you. P5 is one of our biggest hookers around here.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome! I am a big Christmas decorater too.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks guys! Johnny, I remember when I was living in Orlando how strange it felt at first to see some homes decorated for Christmas with snowmen and animated wire polar bears while everyone was walking around in shorts in 80-90 degree heat. There are days that I wouldn't mind that kind of weather living in NC now, specially come Jan-Feb.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Lol yeah I was sweating putting out lights this year, I love it though.


----------

